# Amano shrimp and Ember tetras



## Cassandra90 (Aug 16, 2010)

I just got an additional 3 amano shrimps for my 10 gallon tank. I have a total of 4 amano shrimps and 5 ember tetras in the tank. Just two days ago I added some more plants so the tank is now considered heavily planted. Now just tonight I am unable to find 3 of my embers. I fed the fish I even kinda stirred up around the plants with a plastic spoon thinking they are hiding but no embers popped out. I know amanos are peaceful and should not attack them but what could of happened to the embers. They were just there last night when I looked at the tank before bed. I checked the filter and nothing. Are they really just hiding that good. I'm going to just try not to think about it and hopefully tomorrow I will see my embers. 

Tested the water, ph 7.2, ammonia 0ppm, Nitrites 0ppm, and nitrates were less than 5ppm. The temp of the tank is 78f. No CO2 and I have not added liquid ferts in 3 weeks.


----------



## Cassandra90 (Aug 16, 2010)

Here is a photo of my tank from last night and you can see at least three embers in the left top corner. All healthy and swimming. Oh I did do a water change just before adding the plants and shrimp.


----------



## chenning (Oct 2, 2016)

The shrimp are not the issue. When you turn out the lights tonight use a flashlight to find the tetras / rasboras. Knowing this specific fish you're likely looking for bodies at this point.


----------



## Cassandra90 (Aug 16, 2010)

I haven't seen anything all day today. I will try the flash light trick tonight. If nothing all assume they died and the shrimp ate the bodies up.


----------

